# VW + Apple??



## JohnEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

Just out of curiosity. This is something that I have observed in some friends, and now that I see the ads quite prominently displayed on the front page, the question needs to be asked.
Do you think that there is a correlation between owning a VW and owning an Apple Mac? Not so much that every VW guy is automatically a Mac guy (like me)--rather, that if you own a VW, you are more likely to buy a Macintosh... or vice versa? Or maybe, just a coincidence--no relation at all?
Just wondering and thinking outloud... or online. Apple forever!

















_Modified by JohnEZ at 8:09 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

I think there are a lot of VW Linux users.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_I think there are a lot of VW Linux users.

I don't discriminate when it comes to apple and linux, I just hate windows instead. 
speaking of which I need to format this hard drive.


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

I find the Volvo ads on the frontpage funnier (on a VW site).


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Mac and VDub owner here


----------



## 5050punk (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWFSIB6)*

I own a VW and despise Apple. I also work for Microsoft though


----------



## capuano (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (5050punk)*

Thats funny lol








I never tought there was a correlation but i recently switched to a macbook!! and i love it


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (5050punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5050punk* »_I own a VW and despise Apple. I also work for Microsoft though









5050*punk * works for microsoft? sellout.


----------



## 5050punk (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
5050*punk * works for microsoft? sellout.

yeah maybe a little bit. it's not like working for apple would be any better though considering they have some 15,000 employees.


----------



## ilikepizza (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (5050punk)*

VW owner & Mac employee here! Two of the BEST!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (5050punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5050punk* »_
yeah maybe a little bit. it's not like working for apple would be any better though considering they have some 15,000 employees.

just please tell me you aren't in sales...


----------



## cubanbee (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

I'm a VDubber and I work for Apple too. However if VWoA continues to believe that a girl can't have a Passat with a manual tranny and a sunroof I might have to jump ship.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (cubanbee)*

I cant find it
but there was a study done by VW for demographics
and an amazingly large percentage of VW owners were Mac owners
(more than any other Car Brand in fact)
VW people are just smarter, thats why!


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

Yes. There was a study which proved the correlation.


----------



## CalYPsoGLi12 (Jul 18, 2003)

Mk2's since 16 years of age
G4 ibook since 19
22 now and couldn't be happier!


----------



## vr6jettaman1218 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

imac g5 and mk 4 VR Jetta...love them both


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWFSIB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFSIB6* »_Mac and VDub owner here

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (dubbass33)*

i own an iMac, and a mark 3 GTi.
love them both.


----------



## VDub for Great Justice (May 24, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

does an Ipod count?
on a similar note, i heard a quote somewhere i found amusing "owning a Zune instead of an Ipod is like owning a Mac instead of Windows"


----------



## Uberjet (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (03JerseyGTi)*

Add another Mac guy to the list. Integrating my iPod into my Jetta and getting rid of CD's was the best thing ever. 
And maybe Recaro's.....


----------



## knowmad (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (Uberjet)*

Macbook pro + mkv gti here. i also play drums. i think there's a correlation there as well. not too mention on a recent gti commercial there were drumsticks in the cupholder. its all about high quality. if i drove a corolla, id probably be recording onto a pc.


----------



## vdubgtiismine (Jan 23, 2006)

the only thing apple i own is an ipod, not a big mac fan.


----------



## vdubgtiismine (Jan 23, 2006)

ha ha ha that sounds funny "not a big mac fan" get it, big mac. oh never minde.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

Personally... I hate nearly everything that equals mac except the Macbook pro...
But umm look at this ad..


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

VW & Mac here....although I can't understand why VW refuses to put an MP3 jack on their radios. They're at least 5 years behind most of the rest of the auto makers.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (rexxmann)*

im windows all the way... nothing wrong with mac but its just not for me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (mk3_vdub)*

VW and Mac here. This has been discussed before on another forum, there is a surprising correlation. I'd be interested to know the percentage of the VW 'Mac' population compared to Mac's overall percentage in the marketplace.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (RabbitsKin)*

Windows all the way here also. I do own an ipod that I got as a gift.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

For me, PCs are simply a tool - I have no loyalties. At the end of the day PC hardware is relatively cheap (good/major brand stuff tho... no budget oddball crap) and Windows suits my needs just fine, tho I was a dedicated linux user when I was in school. I get all the exposure to technology that I need at work tho so I choose not to get all wrapped up in it at home anymore.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (rsfnatik)*

I have a iBook G4 and a Jetta VR6. I have been a Mac user for years, and have been employed for Apple since November and it is the best job ever!


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Chrissy)*

Vw Jetta... 24" iMac... iPod, and I am working on the next step too...
VW and Apple... Like PB+J...
I have been a mac user for years. I work in IT. I want to be able to come home and my computer work. Plus, if I really need to use microsucks winblows, I just reboot using boot camp, and I can use XPee or Fista...
When will microsoft realize that copying Apple is not the way to go. Come up with something original, and sell it. Vista is a rip off of OSX. I find it funny that windows users hate mac, but never have a reason why...


----------



## JohnEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

I knew it!
Anyone ever check the "About Vortex" section?
"This site is created and maintained with Apple Macintosh Computers."


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

my iMac keeps telling me to buy a VW... i think it's the reason i'm here


----------



## kevster03 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (SiKniSS)*

own a few VW's and a few Macs, plus i get to work with them every day (sometimes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and sometimes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... much difference between water cooled dubs and water cooled macs







)


----------



## BoomGTI83 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (kevster03)*

Linux + MK3 Jetta = Me


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (03JerseyGTi)*

It's True, something about individuality & creativity.
Lots of them in the Sf/peninsula, who works for Apple...


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

It's because VW's and Apple are the best things evAr.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I drive a VW and I have two PCs running Win XP.


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Well, I drive a VW and I have two PCs running Win XP.

Weak sauce.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (One Blue GTI)*

2001 Golf and 1981 Rabbit here with a Powermac G5 and an iBook G4.
Yeah, they correlate.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (MattRabbit)*

VW owner and Windows user here. 
I can justify paying a premium price for a dub, but not for a mac. I can usually assemble a custom PC for a lot less $$$ than a comparable (hardware wise) mac. plus, most games run on windows. 
Nothing against mac though. I'll probably buy one if they ever get less expensive.


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_I can't understand why VW refuses to put an MP3 jack on their radios. They're at least 5 years behind most of the rest of the auto makers.









Not exactly true. Back in the early 90's when portable CD players first got big every aftermarket (not sure about OEM...too young/poor for new car then) car stereo had an AUX jack exactly like todays IPod/MP3 jack, but then in-dash CD players were invented those ports went the way of the Do-Do bird.
What's amazing is that it took so many years after the Ipod came out for the aftermarket makers to put those jacks back INTO their stereos.
We basically had 'em when we didn't need 'em and now for a while we couldn't get 'em when we REALLY needed it.
But yer right VW is WAY behind the rest.
The new R32 has CD based navigation for $1,800...are you F'ing kidding me?
I have $499 Garmin that hangs from my windshield and fits in my palm and all the data is inside on solid-state RAM (a.k.a. flash drive). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

Yes. Because both brands are also-rans (maybe not Apple since IPod was invented...thinking about their PC sales) in the US so the same personality types would naturally gravitate towards them. Seriously no offense meant at all. They are both underdog brands...rebel brands...quirky brands, etc. And they both have COOL ads!
My name is Elmer J. Fudd...millionaire...I own a VW and not a MAC.


----------



## cyb3rw4r (May 11, 2006)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

Dub lover and PC/Mac support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cyb3rw4r at 11:54 AM 8-9-2007_


----------



## Atl Phil (May 8, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (dennis2society)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennis2society* »_It's True, *something about individuality & creativity.*
Lots of them in the Sf/peninsula, who works for Apple...










I've noticed when something is self-proclaimed, it generally isn't true.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

I like style and reliability .. 
my 2.0L has *never* left me stranded; my XP Dell is the biggest piece of **** computer I've ever had the displeasure of using.
So I'm ordering a new iMac this week








edit: ordered!


_Modified by Troike at 8:18 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Furrymonki (Jul 28, 2007)

VW + Mac + I'm 56 years old. I think maybe I'm off the grid a little.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

Love my macbook and my dub


----------



## jimmytoyco (Jan 29, 2006)

mac/vw over here


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (cubanbee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cubanbee* »_I'm a VDubber and I work for Apple too. However if VWoA continues to believe that a girl can't have a Passat with a manual tranny and a sunroof I might have to jump ship.









you can now


----------



## jimmytoyco (Jan 29, 2006)

mac till death do we part. **** pc they can lick my ball sack.


----------



## pccompuman (Jul 20, 2007)

i sell pcs for a living, but i own a mac, and would never trade it for anything. aand i own a jetta, i wouldnt trade that for anything either.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

...I was one of the few people (iirc... 50 people total) that won an Ipod from VW at the intro of the MKV Jetta


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

Jetta and Passat in the garage and Macbook pro on the desk at my place.


----------



## wtfmate3487 (Oct 14, 2006)

My first iPod was a volkswagen edition. 
I have an MKIV and an 80gb ipod and a Black Macbook. I wish apple made black wireless might mice. The white one looks funny with my black macbook.


----------



## romanodog (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a MKIV GTI and a 60 gig video ipod.... i had a 30 gig HP ipod when they first came out, gave it to my sister when i got the new one.
I don't own any macs, never have, but those new macbooks are starting to tempt me








oh and i'm a linux & windows user


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (Atl Phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atl Phil* »_

I've noticed when something is self-proclaimed, it generally isn't true.



can't really c-it, till you look at the numbers & how is so spread out thinly all over the world.
you should come to the Sf bay to MacWorld, and you'll get the idea....


----------



## wtfmate3487 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (romanodog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romanodog* »_
I don't own any macs, never have, but those new macbooks are starting to tempt me










You won't regret it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got mine for 1395, it's a black macbook - 80gb hard drive, and I just put 2GB of ram in it. Best computer ever.


----------



## Atl Phil (May 8, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (dennis2society)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennis2society* »_
can't really c-it, till you look at the numbers & how is so spread out thinly all over the world.
you should come to the Sf bay to MacWorld, and you'll get the idea....









So, this is to say:
"Hey look, we are all creative individuals. We all buy Macs and all buy and drive VW's"


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (Atl Phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atl Phil* »_
So, this is to say:
"Hey look, we are all creative individuals. We all buy Macs and all buy and drive VW's" 


who said I own an apple........








Btw, is what most Mac or Vw owners believe, not that I believe, is what "they" the user believes....










_Modified by dennis2society at 7:11 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (5050punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5050punk* »_I own a VW and despise Apple. I also work for Microsoft though









Work for Dell, but dont despise any technology.
Embrace it!


----------



## internetnerd (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

I have purchased, and still own, exactly one Apple product: a Gen2 (and 3) iPod.
I bought the Gen2 because it was relatively cheap and fit my needs (all I wanted was something to play MP3's). Unfortunately it didn't work, and from that point on Apple gave me the worst customer service I could imagine (I am currently furious with Microsoft for their treatment of me regarding Xbox360 problems, but the Apple experience was still worse).
They ended up selling me a Gen3 iPod (without my approval), and refusing to take either back. The Gen3 still functions (75% of the time it works all the time) but I will never buy anything made by Apple again.
I have only been a VW owner for a month. If VW has any similarity to the idiocy I experienced with Apple, both my finances and transportation may be totally ****ed.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (internetnerd)*

Car:








Computer:


----------



## BORIQUENMKV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (Kar98)*

Any of you guys remember the deal Apple had with VW bugs a few years back. Buy a Beetle and get a free iPod. I am a huge Apple fan and that is the only deal I've seen them do with any car company. It would not surprise me that they(Apple) have a deal with VW using a form of subliminal marketing. If this be the case, it explains why I bought a VW


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (jimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimix* »_VW owner and Windows user here. 
I can justify paying a premium price for a dub, but not for a mac. I can usually assemble a custom PC for a lot less $$$ than a comparable (hardware wise) mac. plus, most games run on windows. 
Nothing against mac though. I'll probably buy one if they ever get less expensive. 









agreed on the building an awesome machine for cheap with PC stuff. Just don't buy anything premade. 800 bucks (sans monitor) will build you a beast of a PC. Macs are nice, but for the money I can get more by building a PC.


----------



## MattRebs (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (BORIQUENMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORIQUENMKV* »_Any of you guys remember the deal Apple had with VW bugs a few years back. Buy a Beetle and get a free iPod. I am a huge Apple fan and that is the only deal I've seen them do with any car company. It would not surprise me that they(Apple) have a deal with VW using a form of subliminal marketing. If this be the case, it explains why I bought a VW









Oh yah, the "buy a pod, get a pod" commercials.
BTW, Mk1 Jetta and an iBook. I also use PC's at home and school.


----------



## zdanz (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a Mac sticker on my dash...


----------



## internetnerd (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

Fun rumor if you do like both: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/ibu...4.php


----------



## fbarfety (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (fbarfety)*

Hey Apple/VW, if you need a little guidance. Start here...




_Modified by fbarfety at 2:21 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## biggyk (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (BoomGTI83)*

97 Jetta
Powerbook g4


----------



## biggyk (Sep 10, 2006)

Personally, I think if it werent for the release of OS X apple would not be as popular as it is now. Well ipod certainly helped. Myself, before Os x i really wanted nothing to do with apple but now they are slowly kicking microsofts ass. Now if Microsoft would just make a full feature msn for us apple users, life would be just peachy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## z_gti_z (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (JohnEZ)*

I just saw a story on the evening news stating that execs. from vw and apple met a few days ago to discuss working on an "apple edition vw."
Apple has some great designs, should be pretty interesting to see what they come up with.
I know i'd be tempted...


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: VW + Apple?? (z_gti_z)*

Apple and Dell here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

